# caterer



## bonnieb128 (Oct 23, 2016)

I am working on a- take with you menu- for the catering company I work for. We have platters, bbq by the pound, Casseroles ect. These are usually picked up by the customer at our kitchen or dropped off. I am planning on smoked Ribs and would like input on whether to offer by the pound or by the bone and what style would be best. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

I would do ribs by the 1/2 or full rack, I think if you start messing with by the pound you will have leftovers and a mess on your hands. Keep it simple is the best advice I have ever gotten.

Rob

Chef/Owner

Pictures Up Catering

Motion Picture and Television Catering

www.Picturesupcatering.com


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed, by the rack. Each rack has 12 bones and will feed x # people. How many racks do you want to order. 
@picturesup, I did the Hollywood gig for eight years. Endoured way too many three meal days, several moves between breakfast and lunch or lunch is going to be two hours early, we have an extra 75 people for lunch, etc.. we were also an all scratch , high quality all on the truck..


----------



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

in LA What companies did you work for?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I ran a truck for cafe on location. We mainly did commercials and music videos, occasionally a tv show or feature.


----------



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

Awesome, Ive worked 12 years for other people in LA and NY just opened up in Atlanta. .PicturesUpCatering Dot com


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I burned out after seven years, too many 16-18-20 hour days.. I applaud you for still working those kind of hours. 
The people that I worked for sold the business and took a break but couldn't stay out for long. They started up a new venture a few years back and are successful again. I visited a couple of years ago, they tried to get me to fly in for a week or so at a time, I thought about it for a split second but declined. http://humblepiecateringinc.com/


----------



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

After doing the restaurant, Hotel then private chef thing, this for some strange reason fit me. Says a bit about my mental stability


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Chef driver wages these days at $38 hr, good money if you can get it.


----------



## picturesup (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah time and a half after 8 and double after 16, it gets crazy for weekend gigs...I stay for the money, but I do enjoy the work. On larger jobs, I'll give the Chef/Driver position to my 2nd since Im getting profits. Share the wealth


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

when I was still in our rate was way less but I still managed five to six grand a week. The 399 was just unionizing commercials, I was the only driver in at our company for a while so I was making way more than the other guys. If I were smart I would have stayed in and drove a production trailer or honey wagon, same money, less stress.


----------

